# Stalemate



## Courtland Russell (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm really new to painting and when I start a piece, I usually have an end game in mind. Yesterday I just started painting with different colors and ended up with the product below. I would really to add something to it, but fear I'm going to ruin the background. Any suggestions?


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

looks really good. maybe do some test paintings on a scrap/ study paper first with the objct/ things you plan on adding.

other than that the only way i can think of is to use a fixative on background and then you can whipe wet acrylic directly off
if you water acrylics a bit first and work with many very thin layers to shape your objects.


----------



## Yidahexposito (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi it looks amazing,i will suggest if you like the way it look just to leave it like that,i would splash some white paint very kindly.tho but i always want to keep adding and adding stuff to my canvas until i get to the point i dont like it anymore.when u doing something and then u want to add something but u scared you going to mess it up becauae you also like the way it look, is a very though moment.so i teached that myself.good luck!!


----------

